# gamboa rainforest resort



## prisjas (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be visiting this resort in about a week. Has anyone who has been here have information they can share? How much should a taxi be from the airport and how much is it from the hotel to Panama City? Thanks


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't have the answers for you but we'll be visiting the resort after Christmas this year.  I'll be interested in hearing what you think of the resort and the area.

I've found the best source of info for Panama is at Trip Advisor.  The tourist industry is not well developed and it is hard to plan activities independently.  We ended up planning our whole trip through Ancon Expeditions.  They had cheaper hotel prices than we could get and are providing airport transfers.

What made you decide to visit Panama?  What are your plans for your visit?

Deb


----------



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2006)

prisjas said:
			
		

> I will be visiting this resort in about a week. Has anyone who has been here have information they can share? How much should a taxi be from the airport and how much is it from the hotel to Panama City? Thanks



Why don't you  email or call the resort and ask them about ground transportation? I think we paid about $15 each for their resort shuttle, but that was a few years ago and fees could have increased. I do suggest you pack some of your fave food items from home, frozen in a cooler. The closest grocery shopping is in Panama City, which is truly too far to go. Once you get to Gamboa you're pretty much going with their restaurant offerings (they have three restaurants, moderately priced, with good food.) Have fun!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 4, 2006)

The only thing I've heard about this is from a salesperson at a TS presentation touting that in the offseason, one could go to this resort for a minimal amount of points and stay exclusively at the resort, not setting foot anywhere outside of it the whole time you're there.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 4, 2006)

martygeorge79 said:
			
		

> The only thing I've heard about this is from a salesperson at a TS presentation touting that in the offseason, one could go to this resort for a minimal amount of points and stay exclusively at the resort, not setting foot anywhere outside of it the whole time you're there.



And your point is...???


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 5, 2006)

Just to point out the possible need for no auto rental or far reaching search for restaurants.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 5, 2006)

Carol!  I hadn't realized that you'd been to this resort.  Please tell us more about the Gamboa and Panama in general.  Any siteseeing advice?  Mustdos?

We're looking forward to our visit after Christmas.  My 17yo son is into birding so he should be in bird heaven there.   We're also doing a short visit to the San Blas Islands and New Years in Panama City.

Deb


----------



## Carol C (Aug 5, 2006)

martygeorge79 said:
			
		

> Just to point out the possible need for no auto rental or far reaching search for restaurants.



Sorry, I misread you; I thought you were kinda dissing Gamboa. I have a soft spot for the resort even though it's been 5 years since my visit. I'm an avid birder and loved it there. Never felt I missed having a car or fast food joints nearby. It's a great vacation for true nature lovers.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 5, 2006)

DebBrown said:
			
		

> Carol!  I hadn't realized that you'd been to this resort.  Please tell us more about the Gamboa and Panama in general.  Any siteseeing advice?  Mustdos?
> 
> We're looking forward to our visit after Christmas.  My 17yo son is into birding so he should be in bird heaven there.   We're also doing a short visit to the San Blas Islands and New Years in Panama City.
> 
> Deb



Deb...hiya! I don't know what to say about "must do" activities. Are you actually staying at Gamboa? Everything I needed is right there at the resort. Obviously the aerial tram is a must-do...once or twice should suffice. Get out onto Lake Gatun early in the morning. Truly there's not much to see beyond there so don't bother to rent a car. If you want to tack an overnight on the front end or back end of your week you can visit the best of the capitol that way.

Deb, the kitchens are minimal unless you got one of the 2 br villas in the old canal workers' bldgs. The main bldg of the resort has very limited kitchens in the one br units. We had the one br unit with loft and two baths, it was nice but again, kitchen pretty much non-existent. I think I had to ask them for a microwave. There was only a coffeemaker and a small frig I believe. I like to bring my own coffee and fixins from home. 

Have fun Deb! I can just see you all now fighting for the hammock out on the balcony. LOL, make  sure you pack straws so you can draw straws for it!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 5, 2006)

Carol C:
No problem.  Sorry for any confusion.  I've learned not to dis a place unless I've actually been there and experienced something bad.  I'm actually glad to hear about the birds, my wife loves birds and this may be just a place we'll want to go.  Thanks.


----------



## Miniwheat (Aug 11, 2006)

*Gamboa in 2003*

We went to the Gamboa Resort in March 2003. It is an awesome place to explore the rainforest and panama canal!!! We loved all the different birds. Definitely take the tram to the lookout tower--what a view. We also saw some great big birds (I can't remember what the guide called them) after exiting the tram and walking to the tower. They have some really good tours/adventures to go on right at Gamboa. We spent a 1/2 day fishing for peacock bass on Lake Gatun in the Panama Canal and caught about 75, nothing really big though. We also took the rainforest tour, which is 4-6 people on a boat and you get off at a couple of different islands and take an easy hike and see howler monkey and white-face capuchin monkeys that came right down to our boat and ate a banana out of the guides hand--great pictures. 

We didn't stay a Gamboa, but it sure looked nice there. A great place for adventuring!!!


----------



## cped (Aug 14, 2006)

*Was at Gamboa in 2002*

It is an awesome place to explore the rainforest and panama canal!  I was impressed with the resort itself. They also offer tours. Definitely take the tram to the lookout tower great view. One must do, a close up look of the Panama canal, I went to Miraflores locks, fascinating. Also I believe that the restaurant called Del Lago on the pier over the lake, offers a basket of bread to feed the creatures in the water below. I also recommend going to Panama City. I had a car which was helpful as the resort is in the rainforest away from other attractions. There is a National rental car outlet near the canal that will deliver a car to you last time I checked. The roads are of high quality around the canal as thery were built when the US ran it.

Enjoy

Albert


----------



## Mimi39 (Sep 17, 2006)

Glad to read all the positve input -- we will be there the first week in November!


----------



## influential (Oct 19, 2006)

Stay in Panama City regularly and visited Gamboa in May. Aerial tram was closed (typical!) but Gamboa was great for its tours of the Canal areas.

There's a decent golf course about half way between Gamboa and Panama City if you're a golfer.

Panama City itself is a good $40 cab journey away, and will take 45 mins or so. Drive runs right alongside the canal.

Cabs in Panama City itself are $2 for any journey, unless the cab driver realises you're not a local in which case he'll try to charge you $4-6 - beware.


----------



## Mimi39 (Oct 20, 2006)

Prisjas, we'll be there, too, arriving on 10/28.  We have an RCI exchange and are planning to call the phone # on the exchange information to arrange for airport transfers, which I think someone on this tread mentioned has a reasonable price.  Hope to meet you while we're  

Does anyone whose been there remember if the resort supplies shampoo, conditioner, lotion and other amenities?  With the latest security restrictions it would be nice not to have to pack this sort of thing.


----------

